
Why Murdoch's media is gunning for your NBN (2013) - dools
http://nofibs.com.au/2013/02/27/why-are-pay-tv-providers-and-news-limited-so-afraid-of-the-nbn-final-words-for-a-dying-beast/
======
tom_jones
Interesting but it doesn’t get past the a priori objection to the NBN having
been adopted without any economic or commercial assessment to justify it as a
political fix when the election promise to provide better broadband at one
tenth the cost of the NBN was shown to be hopeless and an embarrassing
shambles. And it doesn’t demonstrate that the a priori probability that a
proven entrepreneur in the field of Internet based services would be able to
do the essential job more cost effectively.

~~~
cylinder
I agree, there are many absurd components of the NBN, the most obvious being
the idea that the government should spend $2 billion to launch two satellites
into orbit just to provide internet to the 400,000 most rural customers who
can't get cellular wireless (yet).

~~~
dools
It's not so ridiculous if you consider the fact that, with decent internet,
that 400,000 might grow considerably in number, reducing housing pressure in
the major urban centres and allowing Australia to grow without having to
slather on MOAR INFRASTRUCTURE to Sydney and Melbourne's already groaning
transport systems.

------
locusm
The same reason data casting and any kind of innovation in the digital TV
rollout was killed off in 2000. Don't upset the status quo.

That was from Richard Alston back then, again the Liberal party.

~~~
tacticus
Richard alston the worlds biggest luddite

------
gadders
NBN? Anyone know what that is?

~~~
tormeh
Australia's National Broadband Network. The gist of the article seems to be
that Murdoch wants to kill off fibre in Australia because it's a threat to
traditional TV.

~~~
threeseed
Not "wants to". Did.

What the Coalition did with the NBN is a national disgrace.

~~~
neumann
let's not even speak of the 2014 budget.

------
scawe
NBN(fiber to the premise) is already killed off. The new government is
adopting Fiber to the node for future installations.

~~~
gelatocar
Not even purely fiber to the node any more, they are going with a "multi-
technology mix"[1]

So by the end of 2020, 98% to 100% of the population would have at least
25Mbps[2]. Which is maybe twice as fast as what we have now on average (as a
guess).

It is also way behind schedule and over budget[3], when being quicker and
cheaper were its main selling points against the FTTP solution proposed by the
Labor government.

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/10/malcolm-
turnbul...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/10/malcolm-turnbull-
directs-nbn-to-mixed-technology)

[2][http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/17/nbn-
chairm...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/17/nbn-chairman-
says-internet-speed-guarantees-have-lost-currency)

[3][http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/12/coalitions...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/12/coalitions-
nbn-cost-12bn-more-four-years-longer)

~~~
josephcooney
To be fair, the company executing on Labour's vision - NBNCo - was also going
much slower than originally projected too.

~~~
dools
Yeah but by the time it finished, it would be far from being obsolete ;)

~~~
tacticus
And not need significant repairs

------
dools
As a follow up, this is also interesting:
[http://www.independentaustralia.net/politics/politics-
displa...](http://www.independentaustralia.net/politics/politics-display/the-
media-campaign-against-the-government-revealed,5071)

------
edgarallenbro
Anyone else have trouble reading the upside down text?

~~~
sjtrny
Pipe down or we'll give you the boot!

